# USP: Beetle Plug & Play traction control button kits; updated harness, 10% off, install video inside!



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Traction control button kit*

As you Beetle owners know, Volkswagen unfortunately did not give the Beetle a button to activate and deactivate the Traction Control System (TCS). Fortunately, the vehicle does have the ability to turn it on and off, its just lacking the button (and a few other things to make it functional). If you want to give your Beetle a button to turn on and off the traction control like the GTI's have, USP has you covered. For your convenience, we put together a kit with all necessary parts for an easy installation of an ESP button. The best part is, that the kit uses a factory VW parking assist button for a stock look!!

*Comes pre-assembled for a plug and play installation!!*










*Installed on car!*










*Installation video!*






*These kits are normally priced at $129.95 use coupon code "TCK" and get 10% OFF*

*Click Here to Order!*


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

I wish you guys included the beetle blank :/


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

VWNDAHS said:


> I wish you guys included the beetle blank :/


what are you referring to? whatever it is we can get it.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> what are you referring to? whatever it is we can get it.


The button you include with your kit doesn't match the Beetle's switches. It fits but it doesn't look right. It works perfectly on my car but I was kinda hoping we would see a matching one soon.

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

Sorry to be so dumb, but what does this do when you turn it on and off. What benefits are there.

And last but not least, whey did they leave it off the Beetle?


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> what are you referring to? whatever it is we can get it.


The blanks on The Beetle are above where they are on the Golf/Jetta, below the HVAC vs on the center console near the gear shift, as a result they're more rectangular than square in shape. 

See here, to the left of the hazard switch:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Babie said:


> Sorry to be so dumb, but what does this do when you turn it on and off. What benefits are there.
> 
> And last but not least, whey did they leave it off the Beetle?


It turns off/on the traction control system, it was left out on, I think, all 2011+ mkvi platform vehicles. Not sure why though, probably safety standards.

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## Beets (Sep 22, 2012)

drtechy said:


> It turns off/on the traction control system, it was left out on, I think, all 2011+ mkvi platform vehicles. Not sure why though, probably safety standards.
> 
> posted by Tapatalk


I was told by the service adviser at my dealership that the button delete is in response to regulations that all vehicles sold in the US after 2011 are required to have TSC. Not sure why VW decided it shouldn't be able to be turned off though...my wife's 2012 Hyundai Sonata has an Off button, so it can't be a regulatory issue for the model year.


----------



## MACRVAG (Oct 3, 2005)

Its because all the broken DSG under warranty.......


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

MACRVAG said:


> Its because all the broken DSG under warranty.......


What? 

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

VWNDAHS said:


> The blanks on The Beetle are above where they are on the Golf/Jetta, below the HVAC vs on the center console near the gear shift, as a result they're more rectangular than square in shape.
> 
> See here, to the left of the hazard switch:


When the correct blank becomes available for this kit I will be purchasing it.:laugh:

-Wes


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

I saw the install video, seem like to much work for this option. If corrected, it's only for the winter time?
you would use this anyway?


----------



## GTarr (May 17, 2012)

You might also use it at the drag strip, or autocrossing (I believe this would be legal for STX class).  I'm contemplating this mod mostly for winter purposes (getting out of a steep snowy driveway), secondarily for autocrossing. I would never turn off TCS for normal street driving though.

I too would love to see a button face in the correct Beetle size though.

GTarr


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Mine is off at all times, I can drive better than the stupid computer and I'm in IT lol!

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

would you guys be interested if i offered the kit with a factory parking assist button?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> would you guys be interested if i offered the kit with a factory parking assist button?


I'd be good with that, will you sell the button by itself for those of us who purchased the GTI kit?


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> would you guys be interested if i offered the kit with a factory parking assist button?


Yes I'd buy it in an instant


----------



## NickSarazen (Dec 16, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> would you guys be interested if i offered the kit with a factory parking assist button?


I would most definitely purchase it, I've been wanting to buy the kit for some time now but this would seal the deal.


----------



## NickSarazen (Dec 16, 2012)

My Turbo Beetle is a base model TB, so it doesn't come with the parking assist feature. Where would that button be located (if I had the feature)? Does it go in the cluster where the hazard light button is?


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

i'd buy one with a stock looking button too


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> would you guys be interested if i offered the kit with a factory parking assist button?


Ok, what is the "factory parking assist" button?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

im trying to source the buttons now


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> im trying to source the buttons now


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## GTarr (May 17, 2012)

plex03 said:


> Ok, what is the "factory parking assist" button?


Plex, I believe Gregg is talking about supplying the kit with a beetle spec parking assist button. ie a button from a beetle that has parking assist. This would fit into our consoles better, as the traction disable button is the incorrect size / shape (square instead of rectangular). So you can either get the button labelled traction control disable, but it will be the incorrect shape for our bugs, or get the parking assist button which is the correct shape, but obviously says parking assist instead of traction control disable. I don't think there is a beetle-sized traction control button because I don't think there's been any production beetles with traction control disable (ie the physical button doesn't exist to buy anywhere). HTH

GTarr


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

GTarr said:


> Plex, I believe Gregg is talking about supplying the kit with a beetle spec parking assist button. ie a button from a beetle that has parking assist. This would fit into our consoles better, as the traction disable button is the incorrect size / shape (square instead of rectangular). So you can either get the button labelled traction control disable, but it will be the incorrect shape for our bugs, or get the parking assist button which is the correct shape, but obviously says parking assist instead of traction control disable. I don't think there is a beetle-sized traction control button because I don't think there's been any production beetles with traction control disable (ie the physical button doesn't exist to buy anywhere). HTH
> 
> GTarr


Yup, Both Beetle R's VW brought to LA had parking assist and no traction so parking assist is the one to order


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

VWNDAHS said:


> Yup, Both Beetle R's VW brought to LA had parking assist and no traction so parking assist is the one to order


Anyone have a part number? I'll order that **** meow

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

+1


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

I have the parking aid buttons on there way from europe and will test it once they arrive. i should hopefully have some kits put together the first week in Feb


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

thks for the update :thumbup:


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> I have the parking aid buttons on there way from europe and will test it once they arrive. i should hopefully have some kits put together the first week in Feb



Awesome, I'll buy one for sure provided they work as you expect :thumbup:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

I hope they sell it separately for those of us who have the kit already!! Or if anyone has the part number I should be able to just order it from the dealership right?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

drtechy said:


> I hope they sell it separately for those of us who have the kit already!! Or if anyone has the part number I should be able to just order it from the dealership right?


I will have them available separate. it is a oem euro part, not available at US dealers


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I will have them available separate. it is a oem euro part, not available at US dealers


Awesome, thanks!


----------



## NickSarazen (Dec 16, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> I have the parking aid buttons on there way from europe and will test it once they arrive. i should hopefully have some kits put together the first week in Feb


 Thanks so much, Gregg!


----------



## NickSarazen (Dec 16, 2012)

For those wondering, this is what the Parking Assist button looks like:


----------



## 02SilverSport (Jun 2, 2012)

Was just asking about this today. I'll get one soon!


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

NickSarazen said:


> For those wondering, this is what the Parking Assist button looks like:


 Now if we could just get the Climatronic Retrofit.


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

Seriously, that's the first thing you notice when you sit in the Beetle R, that and 'why isn't there a proper R steering wheel?'


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

USP, what if you got a round esp button to slide into the 12 volt spot on the console. we could just relocate the 12 volt plug, just a thought


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

like this would be nice http://www.ebay.com/itm/Audi-TT-OEM...Parts_Accessories&vxp=mtr&hash=item257817bf0e


----------



## GTarr (May 17, 2012)

Hm, now that is interesting too.... might be easier to find a way to mount such a round button someplace else... 

GTarr


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

You still need an option for those who do not want to lose that plug in power source. I personally just can't wait for this button, the other one has been annoying me lol

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

u can put that plug in the glove box where it should be, plus you have one right behind the armrest on the console


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

I'll be grabbing one of these. 

I think I'm going to change the button from the parking assist logo though. 

Contemplating customizing the look of the button with either the Traction Control Logo or just the word "FUN".


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

plex03 said:


> I'll be grabbing one of these.
> 
> I think I'm going to change the button from the parking assist logo though.
> 
> Contemplating customizing the look of the button with either the Traction Control Logo or just the word "FUN".


 I like this idea!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

plex03 said:


> Now if we could just get the Climatronic Retrofit.


 I like this idea too!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Just wanna say USP is awesome. Every time I place an order with them they ship the same day. Great service, keep it up!

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

bumpidy bump bump. any updates? :wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

VWNDAHS said:


> bumpidy bump bump. any updates? :wave:


 Just got the button in this morning. I confirmed they will work. I just placed an order with my supplier and will have the kits ready to ship shortly. In the mean time here is a teaser pic. The kits will be available for preorder tomorrow.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Just got the button in this morning. I confirmed they will work. I just placed an order with my supplier and will have the kits ready to ship shortly. In the mean time here is a teaser pic. The kits will be available for preorder tomorrow.


 Looks perfect, great news. Plug and play if we have the gti kit installed already?

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

drtechy said:


> Looks perfect, great news. Plug and play if we have the gti kit installed already?
> 
> posted by Tapatalk


 yes, we will offer it separately too for those that have already purchased the kit.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> yes, we will offer it separately too for those that have already purchased the kit.


 :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

price the same?


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Just got the button in this morning. I confirmed they will work. I just placed an order with my supplier and will have the kits ready to ship shortly. In the mean time here is a teaser pic. The kits will be available for preorder tomorrow.


 fantastic


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

jokerny77 said:


> price the same?


 
yes, same as the gli


----------



## MACRVAG (Oct 3, 2005)

Yesss!!! 

Let us know when !!!!


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Just got the button in this morning. I confirmed they will work. I just placed an order with my supplier and will have the kits ready to ship shortly. In the mean time here is a teaser pic. The kits will be available for preorder tomorrow.


 That's awesome! Now go back to your supplier and see about getting that Climatronic.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

plex03 said:


> That's awesome! Now go back to your supplier and see about getting that Climatronic.


 I like the way you think

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

They are available for pre-order here  This is a pre-sale and orders will ship in 6-10 business days.


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

The *P* is for 'Party Mode Activated'. :beer::thumbup:umpkin:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

eunos94 said:


> The *P* is for 'Party Mode Activated'. :beer::thumbup:umpkin:


 Like

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

eunos94 said:


> The *P* is for 'Party Mode Activated'. :beer::thumbup:umpkin:


 :laugh: I should have 20 kits ready to go by the end of next week


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> :laugh: I should have 20 kits ready to go by the end of next week


 Gregg, 

Do you happen to know if the button is just an opaque plastic with black "imprint" allover except where the "P" logo is or is it all just black plastic with an opaque fill piece (for the backlit "P") mated to the plastic? 

The reason I ask is that I spoke with my graphics guy at work and if the front is an opaque piece he's confident that he can do custom overlays in a satin black that are nearly a perfect match to the other buttons and will illuminate the custom image/text just like the real button. 

I've tossed around ideas on what the illuminated part will display. 

TEXT Ideas: "FUN", "SECRET", "EJECT", "MISSILES" and "OH SH*T!" 

LOGOS/IMAGE Ideas: the actual TC logo (car with squiggly lines under the tires), a strip of bacon, Smiley Face and an Angry Face


----------



## NickSarazen (Dec 16, 2012)

*USP: Beetle Plug & Play traction control button kits; updated harness, 10% of...*



[email protected] said:


> They are available for pre-order here  This is a pre-sale and orders will ship in 6-10 business days.


 Fantastic work, Gregg. We really appreciate you putting this together. Ordering mine tomorrow!


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

NickSarazen said:


> Fantastic work, Gregg. We really appreciate you putting this together. Ordering mine tomorrow!


 x2! well friday lol.


----------



## GTarr (May 17, 2012)

plex03 said:


> The reason I ask is that I spoke with my graphics guy at work and if the front is an opaque piece he's confident that he can do custom overlays in a satin black that are nearly a perfect match to the other buttons and will illuminate the custom image/text just like the real button.
> 
> I've tossed around ideas on what the illuminated part will display.
> 
> ...


 Plex, is the idea here basically that you'd sand off the screen that's already there, then apply a mask, and paint over again with like a flat charcoal paint or something, then pull off the mask, leaving a custom display? Sounds neat. I'd be psyched if that were possible. I think another good idea would be "VTEC" lol. 

GTarr


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

GTarr said:


> Plex, is the idea here basically that you'd sand off the screen that's already there, then apply a mask, and paint over again with like a flat charcoal paint or something, then pull off the mask, leaving a custom display? Sounds neat. I'd be psyched if that were possible. I think another good idea would be "VTEC" lol.
> 
> GTarr


 Lol, this is a cool idea. I planned on just scuffing it up and spraying it. Then some funny decal I haven't thought of, I like your vtec idea lol

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

mmm....i cut vinyl stickers, i may have to come up with some ideas


----------



## NickSarazen (Dec 16, 2012)

*USP: Beetle Plug & Play traction control button kits; updated harness, 10% of...*

Does anyone know how to take the hazard lights/parking assist panel off in the Beetle so this button can be installed?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

NickSarazen said:


> Does anyone know how to take the hazard lights/parking assist panel off in the Beetle so this button can be installed?


 It just pops out, is a really thin flat head or panel puller if you have it to pull the plastic face out. The buttons pop out by themselves though. 

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

@ USP: you said you have 20 kits for the end of the week. How many have been pre ordered out of that 20?


----------



## NickSarazen (Dec 16, 2012)

*USP: Beetle Plug & Play traction control button kits; updated harness, 10% of...*



drtechy said:


> It just pops out, is a really thin flat head or panel puller if you have it to pull the plastic face out. The buttons pop out by themselves though.
> 
> posted by Tapatalk


 Thanks a bunch, Doc!


----------



## NickSarazen (Dec 16, 2012)

*USP: Beetle Plug & Play traction control button kits; updated harness, 10% of...*

Just ordered! Can't wait to install. I'll post pics during the install if anyone is interested!


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

NickSarazen said:


> Just ordered! Can't wait to install. I'll post pics during the install if anyone is interested!


 Yes Plz!


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

GTarr said:


> Plex, is the idea here basically that you'd sand off the screen that's already there, then apply a mask, and paint over again with like a flat charcoal paint or something, then pull off the mask, leaving a custom display? Sounds neat. I'd be psyched if that were possible. I think another good idea would be "VTEC" lol.
> 
> GTarr


Exactly.


----------



## NickSarazen (Dec 16, 2012)

*USP: Beetle Plug & Play traction control button kits; updated harness, 10% of...*



[email protected] said:


> :laugh: I should have 20 kits ready to go by the end of next week


Gregg, DM'd you!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

jokerny77 said:


> @ USP: you said you have 20 kits for the end of the week. How many have been pre ordered out of that 20?


as of now 10 are sold


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*These arrived today!
*









I have 8 kits left in stock ready to ship

*Click Here To Order!*


----------



## 12TURBO (Jul 29, 2012)

NickSarazen,

Yes, please post pictures for the Beetle installation as the console area is a bit different than the video that was posted. TIA


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

They posted on facebook asking for anyone with a beetle to come by their shop to do this. They are giving 50% off the kit and free install. If you live by them hit them up!

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## NickSarazen (Dec 16, 2012)

*USP: Beetle Plug & Play traction control button kits; updated harness, 10% of...*

Just got an email last night that my kit has shipped! I have the DSG model, so I'm still unsure as to how I'll access the wires to my lighter (there's a metal casing to my transmission). I assume the metal casing pops off, but I don't know for sure. Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

drtechy said:


> They posted on facebook asking for anyone with a beetle to come by their shop to do this. They are giving 50% off the kit and free install. If you live by them hit them up!
> 
> posted by Tapatalk



just need to get one into the shop to shoot the video


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> *These arrived today!
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ordered! thanks!!


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

What are the benefits of this switch? Anything for roll racing? I'd guess it would help a lot racing from a dig.


----------



## NickSarazen (Dec 16, 2012)

*USP: Beetle Plug & Play traction control button kits; updated harness, 10% of...*



stainlineho said:


> What are the benefits of this switch? Anything for roll racing? I'd guess it would help a lot racing from a dig.


From a slow roll in a low gear, punching it without ESP off usually cuts your power until you hit the next gear. It's a pretty devastating cut in power.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

NickSarazen said:


> From a slow roll in a low gear, punching it without ESP off usually cuts your power until you hit the next gear. It's a pretty devastating cut in power.


:thumbup:


----------



## Chillout (Apr 29, 2009)

too bad no-one is selling this on my side of the Atlantic Ocean...


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

Chillout said:


> too bad no-one is selling this on my side of the Atlantic Ocean...


If you want one I'll help you out, not sure how much shipping from Atlanta, GA to Netherlands would be through. Can't be that much for something so small, it just may take a few weeks.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

Chillout said:


> too bad no-one is selling this on my side of the Atlantic Ocean...


we ship international priority mail would be in the $20 range


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> just need to get one into the shop to shoot the video


Anyone arrived at the shop yet?


----------



## NickSarazen (Dec 16, 2012)

*USP: Beetle Plug & Play traction control button kits; updated harness, 10% of...*

Just got mine in the mail, if Gregg will be able to make a Beetle video soon then I'll wait for that. If not, I might just have to figure things out for myself...


----------



## NickSarazen (Dec 16, 2012)

*USP: Beetle Plug & Play traction control button kits; updated harness, 10% of...*

Bump...any word on a Turbo Beetle video, Gregg? Could you do a DSG model? I'm having a really hard time popping the silver bezel surrounding my shifter off.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

NickSarazen said:


> Bump...any word on a Turbo Beetle video, Gregg? Could you do a DSG model? I'm having a really hard time popping the silver bezel surrounding my shifter off.


im still waiting to get a car in here locally to do an install video


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

anyone on here local? We are trying to get this installation video done this week.


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> anyone on here local? We are trying to get this installation video done this week.


Seriously, bump! :thumbup:


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

Ordered today. Looking forward to installing.


----------



## gstv (Feb 14, 2013)

*Does it activates Launch Control??*

with this kit the Launch Control will be activated or not??
If does I´ll need some help to send one kit to Brazil 

If any one is comming to this side of the world


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

gstv said:


> with this kit the Launch Control will be activated or not??
> If does I´ll need some help to send one kit to Brazil
> 
> If any one is comming to this side of the world


It has nothing to do with launch control, this is strictly to disable traction control.

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

On another note, installed the replacement switch today, looks so much better, thanks USP!

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

drtechy said:


> On another note, installed the replacement switch today, looks so much better, thanks USP!
> 
> posted by Tapatalk


did you happen to take any photos for the less adventurous?


----------



## PooLeArMor (Aug 13, 2008)

ph yea,,,, do we have Launch Control on the TB DSG ???


----------



## NickSarazen (Dec 16, 2012)

*USP: Beetle Plug & Play traction control button kits; updated harness, 10% of...*



VWNDAHS said:


> did you happen to take any photos for the less adventurous?


Less adventurous would be myself hahaha...I have the new USP kit ready to go, but I don't want to proceed before knowing exactly how I should remove the silver DSG bezel properly (below). Really don't want to break anything.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

VWNDAHS said:


> did you happen to take any photos for the less adventurous?


Nah unfortunately, I installed the gti button on my Beetle months ago so I just had to swap the switch out. Its a really simple install. The only part thats different from gti diy is taking the bezel off the shifter to get to the cigarette lighter for power. Other than that its exactly the same. 

On a serious note, stuff breaks, its a part of modding. Stupid little clips break, pieces of cheap plastic crack, etc. If you aren't prepared to deal with things like that then you shouldn't be doing the work on your car. Stuff will eventually break no matter how good you are or how well documented a diy is. The good news is the more you break the more you learn what not to do.

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

Just placed my order from selling old Mustang parts!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

NickSarazen said:


> Less adventurous would be myself hahaha...I have the new USP kit ready to go, but I don't want to proceed before knowing exactly how I should remove the silver DSG bezel properly (below). Really don't want to break anything.


Stick something really flat and thin under that brushed aluminum ring on the bezel and it should just pop right off. Don't be scared, I'm sure its not the most expensive thing to replace if it breaks, not that I think it will. Once the ring is off the other pieces will either be held by screws or just pop out as well like my manual.

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

drtechy said:


> Stick something really flat and thin under that brushed aluminum ring on the bezel and it should just pop right off. Don't be scared, I'm sure its not the most expensive thing to replace if it breaks, not that I think it will. Once the ring is off the other pieces will either be held by screws or just pop out as well like my manual.
> 
> posted by Tapatalk


Is that how the 6MT bezel comes off? Pretty much like you described?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

stainlineho said:


> Is that how the 6MT bezel comes off? Pretty much like you described?


Exactly

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

Two hopefully simple questions:

When you're running the lead to the module in the engine bay do you snake it between the harness behind the blower and the rubber basket it passes through?

Where are you tapping? The lighter or hazard?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

VWNDAHS said:


> Two hopefully simple questions:
> 
> When you're running the lead to the module in the engine bay do you snake it between the harness behind the blower and the rubber basket it passes through?
> 
> Where are you tapping? The lighter or hazard?


Yup poked a hole through the rubber gasket and fished it through. 

I tapped the cigarette lighter.


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

drtechy said:


> Yup poked a hole through the rubber gasket and fished it through.
> 
> I tapped the cigarette lighter.


Got it, i'll give it a try tonight, after removing the two torx 20 did the entire center piece come up to reveal the lighter harness?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

VWNDAHS said:


> Got it, i'll give it a try tonight, after removing the two torx 20 did the entire center piece come up to reveal the lighter harness?


I didn't have to remove any screws to get to it, the bezel and shift boot just popped out to reveal it. Not sure how it is on the DSG though.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

drtechy said:


> I didn't have to remove any screws to get to it, the bezel and shift boot just popped out to reveal it. Not sure how it is on the DSG though.


sounds like you guys are figuring it out. hopefully i'll get a car here locally soon to shoot the video


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> sounds like you guys are figuring it out. hopefully i'll get a car here locally soon to shoot the video


Trying to lol, I need something better than a coat hanger, gunna stop by pep boys tonight


----------



## NickSarazen (Dec 16, 2012)

*USP: Beetle Plug & Play traction control button kits; updated harness, 10% of...*



drtechy said:


> Stick something really flat and thin under that brushed aluminum ring on the bezel and it should just pop right off. Don't be scared, I'm sure its not the most expensive thing to replace if it breaks, not that I think it will. Once the ring is off the other pieces will either be held by screws or just pop out as well like my manual.
> 
> posted by Tapatalk


Thanks a lot for the great advice and the instructions. You're definitely right, there's no sense in being so afraid to break something that I just don't do anything at all. I'll be going for it on Sunday!


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

Got my kit today. I'm excited to install it tomorrow.


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

Still can't figure how to get to the cig lighter even with the boot up


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

VWNDAHS said:


> Still can't figure how to get to the cig lighter even with the boot up


Can you post a picture of what you're looking at? 

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

drtechy said:


> Can you post a picture of what you're looking at?
> 
> posted by Tapatalk


Figured it out, I had to thread the harness from behind, inside the passenger footwell forward. I didn't connect the dimmer lead and the switch doesn't light, I'm not sure if it's the dimmer lead or the clips, I'll figure it out. Upside, button works, awesome!


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)




----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

VWNDAHS said:


> pic


Get some fuel in that sucker!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

VWNDAHS said:


>


Now which gauge cluster is that? Is that considered the higher end one or is the one I have with the red information screen the higher end one? I'm thinking mine is the lower end because mine doesn't display anything besides the yellow off light when I hit the button.

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

Yeah the red the the lower end. I have the red as well, its decent, but you can't adjust things like you can with the white interface. I have the white in my Tiguan and there is a good bit you can fiddle with in the menus. At least you still get the pertinent information with the Red display, but the white is nice for us guys who like to tinker.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

stainlineho said:


> Yeah the red the the lower end. I have the red as well, its decent, but you can't adjust things like you can with the white interface. I have the white in my Tiguan and there is a good bit you can fiddle with in the menus. At least you still get the pertinent information with the Red display, but the white is nice for us guys who like to tinker.


That sucks, it was the opposite in the mkv's lol, the red was the higher end one and the black and white was the lower lol. I bet that's why some of the vag com mods I want to do aren't available either. May have to look into what it will take to get the high line cluster.


----------



## NickSarazen (Dec 16, 2012)

*USP: Beetle Plug & Play traction control button kits; updated harness, 10% of...*

For the button install, do I have to remove the entire climate control panel, with a flathead screwdriver or something along those lines?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

NickSarazen said:


> For the button install, do I have to remove the entire climate control panel, with a flathead screwdriver or something along those lines?


You don't have to, you can just pop out one of the blanks to put the new button in, but it's easier to fish the wire through with the entire panel off. Just the plastic that surrounds the climate control, the climate control dials will stay in place.


----------



## NickSarazen (Dec 16, 2012)

*USP: Beetle Plug & Play traction control button kits; updated harness, 10% of...*



drtechy said:


> You don't have to, you can just pop out one of the blanks to put the new button in, but it's easier to fish the wire through with the entire panel off. Just the plastic that surrounds the climate control, the climate control dials will stay in place.


Perfect. Thanks so much! I'll be doing the install later today, I'll let you know how it goes!


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

drtechy said:


> You don't have to, you can just pop out one of the blanks to put the new button in, but it's easier to fish the wire through with the entire panel off. Just the plastic that surrounds the climate control, the climate control dials will stay in place.


Yup, removing that piece was the easiest part just pull evenly from both sides with your finger tips


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

drtechy said:


> You don't have to, you can just pop out one of the blanks to put the new button in, but it's easier to fish the wire through with the entire panel off. Just the plastic that surrounds the climate control, the climate control dials will stay in place.


Does yours light up? Did you tap the dimmer? if so where'd you route the wire?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

VWNDAHS said:


> Does yours light up? Did you tap the dimmer? if so where'd you route the wire?


Yup lights up fine, didn't tap into any dimmer that I can remember, but it's been a while so I'd have to look at the wiring again.


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

drtechy said:


> Yup lights up fine, didn't tap into any dimmer that I can remember, but it's been a while so I'd have to look at the wiring again.


damn it ill look at my t taps tonight, i thought they were on secure enough but no light :/


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

VWNDAHS said:


> Does yours light up? Did you tap the dimmer? if so where'd you route the wire?


You have to route it over to the headlight switch. The video in this thread shows you how to do it. 

I just got my switch today and tomorrow I'm taking it into my shop to change the graphics on the button. Then install.


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

plex03 said:


> You have to route it over to the headlight switch. The video in this thread shows you how to do it.
> 
> I just got my switch today and tomorrow I'm taking it into my shop to change the graphics on the button. Then install.


I saw the video there's a bit different on the dsg beetle especially how you can't remove the tray like on the GLI :/


----------



## NickSarazen (Dec 16, 2012)

*USP: Beetle Plug & Play traction control button kits; updated harness, 10% of...*



VWNDAHS said:


> I saw the video there's a bit different on the dsg beetle especially how you can't remove the tray like on the GLI :/


I'm mid install right now, it's still easy! The silver DSG bezel pops right off if you use a thin flathead screwdriver to pry it off, and you can access everything from there!


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

NickSarazen said:


> I'm mid install right now, it's still easy! The silver DSG bezel pops right off if you use a thin flathead screwdriver to pry it off, and you can access everything from there!


Lol that yes, I mean getting the dimmer wire over. still unsure why mines not lighting up without it rrr.


----------



## GTarr (May 17, 2012)

The dimmer wire provides the voltage for the light to turn on. Without it, it will not light up. If you don't care if the light dims with the dimmer control, you can just hook it to the +12V on the cig lighter (ie where you hooked the other wire for the on / off switch). Then the light will be on full brightness all the time.

GTarr


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

gtarr said:


> the dimmer wire provides the voltage for the light to turn on. Without it, it will not light up. If you don't care if the light dims with the dimmer control, you can just hook it to the +12v on the cig lighter (ie where you hooked the other wire for the on / off switch). Then the light will be on full brightness all the time.
> 
> Gtarr


thank you!!


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

OK, 

Quick question for those of you who have installed this thing....

Where did you make the 1st two connections (like in the video)? Did you use the cigarette lighter and how did you access those wires? I can get the plate around the HVAC controls off and the bezel around the DSG shift knob but how do you access those wires?


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

plex03 said:


> OK,
> 
> Quick question for those of you who have installed this thing....
> 
> Where did you make the 1st two connections (like in the video)? Did you use the cigarette lighter and how did you access those wires? I can get the plate around the HVAC controls off and the bezel around the DSG shift knob but how do you access those wires?


I used the cigarette lighter, and also asked the same q lol it is confusing, just pull the wires up as there's some slack under the trim to where u can work on them. the plate comes right off if you slip something flat under it like a credit card or plastic tipped screw driver.


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

VWNDAHS said:


> ...just pull the wires up as there's some slack under the trim to where u can work on them.


Which trim? The HVAC or around the DSG?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

plex03 said:


> Which trim? The HVAC or around the DSG?


First the brushed silver ring around the dsg, and then the plate should pop up, that should reveal the wires to the cig lighter


----------



## NickSarazen (Dec 16, 2012)

*USP: Beetle Plug & Play traction control button kits; updated harness, 10% of...*

Just finished the install, button works perfectly and lights up. Will post pics in a little!


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm debating selling my kit and putting the $$ towards my audio system. I'm about to rip everything out of this Beetle and do a full system.:banghead:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

stainlineho said:


> I'm debating selling my kit and putting the $$ towards my audio system. I'm about to rip everything out of this Beetle and do a full system.:banghead:


Is $100 really gonna make that big of an impact?


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

stainlineho said:


> I'm debating selling my kit and putting the $$ towards my audio system. I'm about to rip everything out of this Beetle and do a full system.:banghead:


If you are chipped get this.


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

drtechy said:


> Is $100 really gonna make that big of an impact?





VWNDAHS said:


> If you are chipped get this.


I'm really rethinking the whole performance mod thing. Not interested in replacing a clutch soon and don't care to track or race the car. The power is fine where it is and I don't want stuff to start breaking. I think a short shifter will be the extent of my "performance" mods for now. So seeing as I'd never really have a reason to hit that ESP button, I don't see the sense in keeping it.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

stainlineho said:


> I'm really rethinking the whole performance mod thing. Not interested in replacing a clutch soon and don't care to track or race the car. The power is fine where it is and I don't want stuff to start breaking. I think a short shifter will be the extent of my "performance" mods for now. So seeing as I'd never really have a reason to hit that ESP button, I don't see the sense in keeping it.


Understandable, plus I'm sure someone who's doing performance mods will appreciate a little discount on the ESP button lol. Keep us posted on the audio system, I used to be big into that years ago, but have gotten away from it.


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

*USP: Beetle Plug & Play traction control button kits; updated harness, 10% off,*

Wow quick sale!


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

Changed the graphics on my button today. 

Used the international slippery logo but rolled the car. LOL


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

I have the dimmer lead over to the drivers side and behind the dash cubby but can't figure out how to get up to the dimmer. Also headlight switch doesn't seem to have any slack any words of wisdoms?


----------



## GTarr (May 17, 2012)

plex03 said:


> Changed the graphics on my button today.
> 
> Used the international slippery logo but rolled the car. LOL


Incredible job, Plex! Any chance of that mask being available to the rest of us?

GTarr


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

GTarr said:


> Incredible job, Plex! Any chance of that mask being available to the rest of us?
> 
> GTarr


Possibly......I kind of want to tweak the mask a little bit. I'll let everyone know ASAP.


----------



## NickSarazen (Dec 16, 2012)

*USP: Beetle Plug & Play traction control button kits; updated harness, 10% of...*

Boy does this switch make a difference...no more power cuts from a standstill through first gear with WOT or even 3/4ths throttle...amazing!!


----------



## NickSarazen (Dec 16, 2012)

*USP: Beetle Plug & Play traction control button kits; updated harness, 10% of...*


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

What am I missing, how are you all getting it connected to the headlight switch there's like no slack.


----------



## NickSarazen (Dec 16, 2012)

*USP: Beetle Plug & Play traction control button kits; updated harness, 10% of...*



VWNDAHS said:


> What am I missing, how are you all getting it connected to the headlight switch there's like no slack.


I had the same exact problem, to be honest I just rerouted the orange wire back to the center console and t tapped it to the red wire. The light is on all the time but I never dim any of my lights so it always matches everything. And when I have my lights off, you can't notice that it's on because of the sunlight.


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

installing in a dsg how am I popping the cig lighter out I cant get my hands in there, easiest way to snake the wires back to the switch? Got it thanks anyway


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

Yeah Nick, 

How did you get to the lighter wires with the DSG? I can't see them even with the whole trim around the shifter removed?

I think the DSG takes up more of that space in the hole where the shifter is compared to the manual.


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

i slid my hand up the side of the console from undeneath and unclipped the 12 volt plug and pulled out of the bottom then tapped my lines and used my hanger snaked it thru the whole for the plug in the dash, taped the plug/harness to the hanger and pulled it back up thru the hole


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

plex03 said:


> Yeah Nick,
> 
> How did you get to the lighter wires with the DSG? I can't see them even with the whole trim around the shifter removed?
> 
> I think the DSG takes up more of that space in the hole where the shifter is compared to the manual.


You can also pull the slack wires up to the level of the gear shift base, that's where I tapped it :thumbup:


----------



## NickSarazen (Dec 16, 2012)

*USP: Beetle Plug & Play traction control button kits; updated harness, 10% of...*



VWNDAHS said:


> You can also pull the slack wires up to the level of the gear shift base, that's where I tapped it :thumbup:


That's exactly what I did. From there I put the t taps on, and I took my wire hanger and ran it from the floor on the passenger side through the foot panel and out the climate control panel. I taped the wires to the wire hanger and pulled the wire hanger back out the bottom of the footwell, and then back up the footwell to the DSG compartment. It's a little tough but if you can put the small length of wire from the lighter out the top of the DSG compartment to operate, you can get it all done.


----------



## VuickB6 (Aug 4, 2006)

Ordered my kit today and just over an hour later I had an e-mail saying it was on its way! :thumbup:

I forgot the 10% off code though. :thumbdown:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

we just got more kits made on friday, ready to ship out. anyone local to us, we are still trying to shoot an installation video


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

thought today, causing any damage by driving with the esp off for extended periods of time


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

jokerny77 said:


> thought today, causing any damage by driving with the esp off for extended periods of time


Only way it can cause more wear and tear if you are always spinning the tires. Otherwise doesn't matter

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

more kits are in stock and ready to ship monday


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

is anyone local to us? i still need a car to shoot an installation video. free kit and installation!


----------



## NickSarazen (Dec 16, 2012)

*USP: Beetle Plug & Play traction control button kits; updated harness, 10% of...*

Bump! This small mod is essential to anyone wanting to partake in "spirited" driving in their TB's, IMO.


----------



## umaxblaze (Jan 6, 2010)

I read through the thread and didn't see this mentioned (though I could have missed it entirely), but what are people's thoughts on how this will affect warranty work? I am very unhappy with the fact that no factory button was installed to disable the ESP (something I found out on the way home from the dealer), so unhappy in fact, that I am considering trading my Beetle in on a Focus ST. But I am not ready to void my warranty after less than 5,000 miles. 

Has anybody had to make a dealer trip after installing this? Were there any issues?


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

umaxblaze said:


> I read through the thread and didn't see this mentioned (though I could have missed it entirely), but what are people's thoughts on how this will affect warranty work? I am very unhappy with the fact that no factory button was installed to disable the ESP (something I found out on the way home from the dealer), so unhappy in fact, that I am considering trading my Beetle in on a Focus ST. But I am not ready to void my warranty after less than 5,000 miles.
> 
> Has anybody had to make a dealer trip after installing this? Were there any issues?


Zero issues, it's just traction control. screw the focus, get the fiesta. i've driven both, so much more fun, and quicker than a GTI while returning 40 mpg


----------



## DTM8p (Mar 9, 2012)

*USP: Beetle Plug & Play traction control button kits; updated harness, 10% off,*

Gregg if you guys still need to shoot a video I'm local to you guys.


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

^ do et! i can't figure out this dimmer tap


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

DTM8p said:


> Gregg if you guys still need to shoot a video I'm local to you guys.


Shoot me an email. I can get you in Friday or Saturday


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

still looking for a car to shoot the install video


----------



## camptroll (Feb 22, 2013)

i'm pretty sure i can make that. cool


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

umaxblaze said:


> I read through the thread and didn't see this mentioned (though I could have missed it entirely), but what are people's thoughts on how this will affect warranty work? I am very unhappy with the fact that no factory button was installed to disable the ESP (something I found out on the way home from the dealer), so unhappy in fact, that I am considering trading my Beetle in on a Focus ST. But I am not ready to void my warranty after less than 5,000 miles.
> 
> Has anybody had to make a dealer trip after installing this? Were there any issues?


 keep your stock plug from the dash handy all you have to do is unplug the switch and swap it out for the filler plug. i doubt any tech will notice one wire running to the abs unit. if you think they will, use a black wire even less visible.


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

and fords are way overpriced and have zero style factor


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> still looking for a car to shoot the install video


:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

VWNDAHS said:


> :thumbup:


We just shot the install video today. Hopefully it will be edited and uploaded tomorrow. I will update the thread when it is up. 

The installation is a little bit easier than the Jetta kit. There is actually a dimmer wire on the cigarette lighter so you dont have to run the orange wire all the way to the head light switch.


----------



## VuickB6 (Aug 4, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> The installation is a little bit easier than the Jetta kit. There is actually a dimmer wire on the cigarette lighter so you dont have to run the orange wire all the way to the head light switch.



:banghead:


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> We just shot the install video today. Hopefully it will be edited and uploaded tomorrow. I will update the thread when it is up.
> 
> The installation is a little bit easier than the Jetta kit. There is actually a dimmer wire on the cigarette lighter so you dont have to run the orange wire all the way to the head light switch.


Lmao, cannot wait, and ditto on the :banghead:


----------



## vwGTIMK6 (Aug 20, 2010)

mehh


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

Here is the video. As a bonus we will be offering the* Beetle kits at 15% off through the end of April.* *Click Here to order* and use coupon code "Beetle" at checkout.


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Here is the video. As a bonus we will be offering the* Beetle kits at 15% off through the end of April.* *Click Here to order* and use coupon code "Beetle" at checkout.


:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## GTarr (May 17, 2012)

Awesome install video! Anybody should be able to do this with this very detailed walkthrough. :beer:

GTarr


----------



## PooLeArMor (Aug 13, 2008)

just placed an order with the discount for total $118 shipped.. nice...

maybe u guys should also repaint to button to the ESP logo......


----------



## Knothead (Feb 13, 2013)

Placed my order yesterday, got confirmation that it shipped shortly afterward, was delivered by ups this morning. The whole process was quick and painless. Thanks USP for the great service. eace:

I'm going to install it first thing Saturday morning. Pics and video of the ensuing hooliganism coming soon!!


----------



## Rho42 (Feb 8, 2013)

Any news on if the old Audi A3 ESP off button is a viable alternative to the Euro park-assist switch?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

Rho42 said:


> Any news on if the old Audi A3 ESP off button is a viable alternative to the Euro park-assist switch?


 sorry the A3 ESP button does not look like it will fit.


----------



## Rho42 (Feb 8, 2013)

Ok, thanks for the update!


----------



## ksb (Apr 28, 2013)

*Harness and button not keyed the same*

Did anyone else run into this? The harness I received is not keyed to match the switch.


----------



## jzv (May 1, 2013)

I just ordered mine without the discount because im an idiot, i hope it fits the european models


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

jzv said:


> I just ordered mine without the discount because im an idiot, i hope it fits the european models


 lol, i didn't use the discount either when i bought mine


----------



## vwGTIMK6 (Aug 20, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> is anyone local to us? i still need a car to shoot an installation video. free kit and installation!


If I had known you were going to use my bug for the video I would have asked for the kit for free... not to mention Mike told me by adding the switch I'd be getting launch control back like my GTi has... not very happy. :thumbdown:


----------



## jzv (May 1, 2013)

Installed it today getting it throught the firewall is a complete pita without the proper wire but somehow i managed after 1½ hour. All in all awesome kit recommended from here.


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

Very interested in this kit. Are there any discount codes that work at this time. I tried Beetle for the 15% off but it expired. I figured with "Waterfest" just around the corner it would be time for 
a Sale!

:thumbup:

Ready to buy once there is a Sale going on.


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

IndyTTom said:


> Ready to buy once there is a Sale going on.



me too :beer:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

You guys realize its only like a $15-$25 discount right?


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

drtechy said:


> You guys realize its only like a $15-$25 discount right?


That might be "Only" to you but $15-$25 Buck is lunch for almost a week for me  
These days every little bit helps.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

IndyTTom said:


> That might be "Only" to you but $15-$25 Buck is lunch for almost a week for me
> These days every little bit helps.


I was just making sure, I know every little bit helps, but you know how some people think discounts are bigger than they actually are. Kind of like when my ex-wife would go spend a bunch of money on something just because it was on sale, when she only saved like $5 lol!


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

Got mine ordered and it shipped the same day. WOW USP is really on the ball. 
Should have it tomorrow and can't wait to install it. 

Thanks Rich for the Great Service and Quick Shipment! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

they will go on sale this weekend for Waterfest, we will also have them available in our booth


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> they will go on sale this weekend for Waterfest, we will also have them available in our booth


It figures, I ordered mine with your generous 10% discount and then Bamm a day later it goes on sale for 25 dollars off. Just my luck.  
Got the kit in yesterday and it looks a lot different than the kit in your video. I guess it's new and improved. Only problem is getting the wire with the terminal attached through the firewall. 
Will probably need to cut the wire and then resplice it.


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

plex03 said:


> Possibly......I kind of want to tweak the mask a little bit. I'll let everyone know ASAP.


Any update on if this mask is available. Love to put it on instead of the Parking assist button. 
That is if I can ever get the wire through the damn firewall. Been trying for 2 hours now without
even seeing any wire coming through.


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

Okay, I got the button all hooked up and the console back in place. The button does light up when the you turn on the headlights so it is getting power. It does however not light up when the button is pressed. 

Now to the little wire with the metal connector. There is no way in the world I can get that thing through the firewall. After 3 hours of poking I finally did get a 16 gauge wire through that grommet but then when I tried to tape the connector to it and pull it through it just got stuck at the grommet and it won't pull through. I pulled the 16 gauge wire all the way through and the connector just slipped off the wire. Now I am back to square one. 
Can someone tell me the secret on how to get that damn connector through the firewall? I practically spent all day working on that stupid thing and all I got to show for it is bruises on my knees and some bruised ribs.


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

jzv said:


> Installed it today getting it throught the firewall is a complete pita without the proper wire but somehow i managed after 1½ hour. All in all awesome kit recommended from here.


How did you finally get it through? I tried for over 3 hours and couldn't get the connector through the firewall grommet. What wire did you use? I used a 16 gauge steel wire I bought at the hardware store but it seems almost not sturdy enough. A Pita is an understatement. I gave up on it tonight and will try again tomorrow.


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

*USP: Beetle Plug & Play traction control button kits; updated harness, 10% off,*

There's a video on YouTube you could reference but basically by taping the connector wire on a wire hangar and shoving it through that little grommet hole is what did it for me and I got it in through without any issues once through. Took me like 30 mins.


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

Vwguy026 said:


> There's a video on YouTube you could reference but basically by taping the connector wire on a wire hangar and shoving it through that little grommet hole is what did it for me and I got it in through without any issues once through. Took me like 30 mins.


Oh, I watched that video about a hundred times, however you must still have the Version 1 of this traction control kit since in Version two you have to pull the entire connector through the firewall from inside the cabin not just the wire from the outside like in Version 1. They made it freakin' impossible.


----------



## AustinBell91 (Mar 12, 2013)

IndyTTom said:


> Oh, I watched that video about a hundred times, however you must still have the Version 1 of this traction control kit since in Version two you have to pull the entire connector through the firewall from inside the cabin not just the wire from the outside like in Version 1. They made it freakin' impossible.


Agreed! It took me forever to install mine today. I pushed a wire hanger in from the hood, tapped the metal end of the cord down to it and wrapped some about three inches worth, then pulled it back through from under the hood. That was the only way I could get it to work once I FINALLY could get the wire hanger through the rubber bit. PITA. But it works and this simple brings the car to life now 0-40. No more annoying power loss.


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

AustinBell91 said:


> Agreed! It took me forever to install mine today. I pushed a wire hanger in from the hood, tapped the metal end of the cord down to it and wrapped some about three inches worth, then pulled it back through from under the hood. That was the only way I could get it to work once I FINALLY could get the wire hanger through the rubber bit. PITA. But it works and this simple brings the car to life now 0-40. No more annoying power loss.


I will more than likely cut the line with the metal connector and rather than getting the connector through the grommet I will just try and get the wire through and then splice it on the other side. 
Just like they did in Version 1 of their Not so Plug and Play harness.


----------



## AustinBell91 (Mar 12, 2013)

IndyTTom said:


> I will more than likely cut the line with the metal connector and rather than getting the connector through the grommet I will just try and get the wire through and then splice it on the other side.
> Just like they did in Version 1 of their Not so Plug and Play harness.


You should try what I did. If you can get some wire hanger or something through the grommet, use electrical tape and wrap the metal end to it, along with a couple inches of the red wire. Then slowly pull it through. That was the only way I could get it to work, without resorting to cutting the wire.


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

im not sure what version it was but mine didn't come with 2 Wires, it was 1 long red/orangish wire you had to keep connected and pass through the firewall. What i will say was i didn't get the hanger through the first time either i had to keep pushing it and finally it followed the track near the coolant bottle and ended up there. Then i tied the connecter to the end of the hanger and pulled it thought not the beginning piece entering the firewall. It wasn't easy to contort your body to get the hanger going on the right track but it does work, just took some repositioning.


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

Vwguy026 said:


> im not sure what version it was but mine didn't come with 2 Wires, it was 1 long red/orangish wire you had to keep connected and pass through the firewall. What i will say was i didn't get the hanger through the first time either i had to keep pushing it and finally it followed the track near the coolant bottle and ended up there. Then i tied the connecter to the end of the hanger and pulled it thought not the beginning piece entering the firewall. It wasn't easy to contort your body to get the hanger going on the right track but it does work, just took some repositioning.


Oh, I know. I have more bruises than a WWF Wrestler  I even tried to push my wire in from the top but it just hits the wall and won't nudge. I think I need to get me a stronger wire. I don't have a wire coat hanger anywhere. Geez. Just worried I will damage the connector if I force it too much.


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

I did finally get the connector and wire through the firewall. I actually used a small diameter hard plastic tubing I had left over from my Reverse Osmosis installation and cut one end to a sharp point. I put a Steel wire through the tubing to aid in penetrating the grommet at the firewall. Pushed it through from the engine compartment into the cabin. Went in like a Hot knife through butter. I then pulled out the Steel wire from the tube. Then I went into the cabin and just pushed the connector and red wire up into the tube and out on the other side. That was a lot easier than trying to tape it to a coat hanger and pulling it through. After the connector was through the firewall I pulled out the tube and then finished the installation which was Super Easy. 
Button works as advertised.


----------



## PooLeArMor (Aug 13, 2008)

after the install.. my fog light will flash by itself when i turn on my low beam or hi beam, but it will stop flashing and stat on if i trun on the fog on the light switch..... 

does anyone notice this?? 

i didnt notice it for the past 2 months untill yesterday i went into a underground parking and trun on my headlight.. 


by the way i have OEM LED HID headlights...


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

PooLeArMor said:


> after the install.. my fog light will flash by itself when i turn on my low beam or hi beam, but it will stop flashing and stat on if i trun on the fog on the light switch.....
> 
> does anyone notice this??
> 
> ...


 does it only happen if the traction control button on


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

PooLeArMor said:


> after the install.. my fog light will flash by itself when i turn on my low beam or hi beam, but it will stop flashing and stat on if i trun on the fog on the light switch.....
> 
> does anyone notice this??
> 
> ...


 can't really see how it will be related, you didn't tap into wires for the fog lights right?


----------



## PooLeArMor (Aug 13, 2008)

IndyTTom said:


> does it only happen if the traction control button on


 
it happened with the TCS on or off.... but weird thing is today I tired to duplicate what happen yesterday and everything work fine... 

gonna love VW.... wahaha


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

drtechy said:


> can't really see how it will be related, you didn't tap into wires for the fog lights right?


 I second that. Perhaps your issue isn't related to the Traction control button. When I got home today I tried to see if my fog lights would blink and Nada. Tried it with the TC on and off and with lights on and off. No blinking of the fog lights. 

Since it isn't even on the same circuit I would pull your headlight switch and see if any of the wires are loose. You didn't splice into the headlight switch by any chance did you? The splice into the dimmer is only for Jetta's and not for the Beetle. The new version 2 harness is a "True" plug and play harness without the need of splicing into any wires whatsoever.


----------



## PooLeArMor (Aug 13, 2008)

IndyTTom said:


> I second that. Perhaps your issue isn't related to the Traction control button. When I got home today I tried to see if my fog lights would blink and Nada. Tried it with the TC on and off and with lights on and off. No blinking of the fog lights.
> 
> Since it isn't even on the same circuit I would pull your headlight switch and see if any of the wires are loose. You didn't splice into the headlight switch by any chance did you? The splice into the dimmer is only for Jetta's and not for the Beetle. The new version 2 harness is a "True" plug and play harness without the need of splicing into any wires whatsoever.


 

I got the Version 1 kit... anyway I just went out at night and trY it again and it doesn't do it anymore..... 

but first I noticed it yesterday I tired to shut off the car, key out and turn on the engine few times and each time the fog lights will flash ..... but nothing today...:screwy::screwy:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

PooLeArMor said:


> I got the Version 1 kit... anyway I just went out at night and trY it again and it doesn't do it anymore.....
> 
> but first I noticed it yesterday I tired to shut off the car, key out and turn on the engine few times and each time the fog lights will flash ..... but nothing today...:screwy::screwy:


 Are they led bulbs by any chance?


----------



## PooLeArMor (Aug 13, 2008)

drtechy said:


> Are they led bulbs by any chance?


 stock bulbs...


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

PooLeArMor said:


> stock bulbs...


 That's odd, have you checked the connections for corrosion? On my mkv I had a little corrosion on one of my fog light connections and it caused it to work intermittently. I guess some water had gotten in there.


----------



## PooLeArMor (Aug 13, 2008)

drtechy said:


> That's odd, have you checked the connections for corrosion? On my mkv I had a little corrosion on one of my fog light connections and it caused it to work intermittently. I guess some water had gotten in there.


 

I just leave it as is now since it didn't happen anymore.... owning a VW u have to live with many odd things that happen to it..


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

PooLeArMor said:


> I just leave it as is now since it didn't happen anymore.... owning a VW u have to live with many odd things that happen to it..


 Lol true


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

PooLeArMor said:


> I just leave it as is now since it didn't happen anymore.... owning a VW u have to live with many odd things that happen to it..


 Maybe it was just winking/blinking at another car that had a sexy blonde in the drivers seat .


----------



## ThatBlueBeetle (May 13, 2018)

Hi, all. I know this thread is about six years old now, but I ran into a problem when trying to install this kit on my '12 Beetle Turbo. 

After spending about 7 or 8 hours fishing a straightened metal coat hanger through the grommet in the firewall, I finally was able to get the coat hanger through the grommet. I then connected the red wire from the harness to the coat hanger with electrical tape, and tried pulling the two back into the engine bay through the grommet. Twice, they separated, leaving me standing in front of my bug with just the coat hanger and the wire stuck in the grommet in the passenger footwell. I would crawl under the dash and pull the wire or the tape out so I could repeat the process and try again. The second time I went to remove the wire, the pin connector came off of the red wire.  :banghead: 
That little connector was stuck to the electrical tape, which was stuck in the grommet. I was able to (eventually) retrieve the tape and unwrapped it to get the little pin connector back. 

Has this happened to anyone else? Is this pin connector something I can re-crimp to the red wire or do I have to go get a new pin connector?

Thank you!


----------

